# Springdale UT Restaurant?



## MareQ (Apr 3, 2021)

We are going on an Amtrak vacation for our anniversary and will be in the drive portion of the trip on our anniversary. We will be in Springdale UT. Would love some recommendations for a restaurant with an amazing location/view. What we will be eating is secondary to location for us so if it’s a seedy taco bar but you’re eating on the side of a mountain...score.


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 4, 2021)

Well, Springdale, by Zion National Park, is very far from any Amtrak service. The closest stations are Kingman, AZ at 265 miles away and Provo, UT at 264 miles away. I doubt you will find much information here, and recommend you take a look at TripAdvisor.


----------



## trainman74 (Apr 4, 2021)

I traveled to that area in 2019 (not on Amtrak) -- there ain't really any restaurants up on the mountains (since that's all national park or national forest land). Pretty much everything in Springdale is right on Highway 9, the main street through town that leads directly into Zion National Park... but pretty much any restaurant with outdoor seating will have some kind of a view, since there are mountain vistas all around. (I don't have any specific recommendations, and things may have changed since 2019 due to the Covid-19 situation anyway. I would check Yelp for recent reviews to see if there are mentions of outdoor seating and/or a view.)

One word of caution: if you're planning on driving your own car and parking within Zion National Park, go _early_ in the day, especially during the summer months. (There are also shuttle buses with stops throughout Springdale.)


----------



## Alice (Apr 4, 2021)

I'll second trainman's comment about driving early into the park during spring and summer, or use the shuttle from town. You can't drive a personal vehicle into the park canyons except for lodge guests and people with some disabilities. I also haven't been through Springdale for a couple of years, and I did not like it at all. The highway is basically lined with services for people going into the park, traffic was bad, sidewalks were crowded, and parking was atrocious. That was in July, a month I will avoid that area in the future. My suggestion would be to either buy or make a really good picnic lunch and have it in the park, or eat at the lodge in the park.


----------



## MareQ (Apr 7, 2021)

zephyr17 said:


> Well, Springdale, by Zion National Park, is very far from any Amtrak service. The closest stations are Kingman, AZ at 265 miles away and Provo, UT at 264 miles away. I doubt you will find much information here, and recommend you take a look at TripAdvisor.



It’s an Amtrak vacation. Figured maybe some here might have some info for us


----------



## Alice (Apr 8, 2021)

MareQ said:


> It’s an Amtrak vacation. Figured maybe some here might have some info for us


Oh OK, so you are locked into their plans. And you don't need to worry about parking! Springdale is full of pedestrians and walking can be nearly as fast as driving. My new recommendation is to walk the town and pick out a place where the windows face the direction you want, you won't have any trouble finding a view. And have a good time!

Note: You may find some place that has cinnamon in the oven or onions on the grill and follow the smell in despite your purpose of a good view. Then follow my previous recommendation for a picnic in one of the city parks.

This link to the city's webpage tells where to find the parks. Also check out the O.C.Tanner Amphitheater, what a place for a performance.


----------

